# raising baby scorpions



## Hooglabah (Mar 29, 2009)

hay guys about 2 months ago one of my female black rock scorpions that ive had in a colony of 6 for about 3 years now poped out 13 babies so i seperated her from the rest and just kept on watering and feeding her as per normal and she looked after the bubs but two weeks ago i seperated her from her now brown very independant babies when i caught her eating one.
so i assumed they are ready to leave mum anyway ive been treating them like i would the adults and they have all as of yesterday had a feed on pin head crickets and are active and alert. i was just wondering if there is anything else i should be doing or if im going about it completely wrong


----------



## Lennys (Mar 29, 2009)

separate them, put each of the babys into those little round take away containers with sand a rock and just feed them as per normal. make sure the container has holes in them.


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 29, 2009)

sand would kill em sand kills most scorpions it drys them out and black rocks are fine together aslong as they are similar size there a non territorial species funnily enough all six of my adults usually can be found next to on top of each other


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 29, 2009)

i'll post some pics tonight guys they are cute as its funny when they act all tough and junk and try and sting you when you go to change the substrate or water.


----------

